# Favorite Time of the Day



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you have a favorite time of the day? What time do you like being awake the most. I'm a late night person so it is hard for me to get up early. Especially working in the evenings. The time I like the least is the afternoons.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I feel most "alive" at night too, but i also love to wake up early!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I like "*L'Heure Bleue*".​


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I like 11:11 (am or pm). I had a friend say that until digital clocks were popular no on ever noticed that special time. 

I'm not sure I have a favorite time of day. It certainly depends on what I'm doing. Late night can be a wonderfully efficient time to work, but of course, if one has to get up early, that can lead to problems. It may sound a bit corny, but maybe my favorite is early evening when I get home after work and then sit and talk with my wife.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Before I went on the wagon it was ~4PM. Time for the 1st hard liquor of the day, 1st sit-down with classical music, supper to look forward to.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

My favorite time of day is between 1:00 pm and 4:30 pm, which happens to be when I am typing this, coincidentally. I am both most awake and most productive. I am usually also in the most positive mood at that time of the day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Favourite times are when I drink my first cup of tea in the morning, and when I lay back on the pillow at night.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I do shift work and get a lot of time off during the week, I love being up in the morning after everyone else has gone to work.
Particularly in the summer in my garden, it can be an incredibly peaceful place with everyone out and no noise apart from birds singing and the buzz of insects.
I really value that.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

My favourite time of day has to be night, everything else goes like this: 
Morning - half asleep 
Mid morning - Awake but usually busy 
Afternoon - boring 
Night - Wide awake and party time, lol


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

7:00 in the morning is my favorite. Unfortunately, usually I'm scrambling to get up and out the door and into traffic, so I can't appreciate it like I want to. But if I'm on vacation or on the occasional Saturday, getting out and walking at 7 a.m. is wonderful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I do not usually party at night, but it is my favorite time too. In fact, so much favorite that at 3.00 AM I am still on this forum. Plus, it's the only time when I can get three or four uninterrupted hours to listen to those operas.

I like early morning too, but I don't get to see it that much. I used to do shift work as well, sometimes night shifts and one of the things I loved about them was the fact that around 7 AM, when most of the world was in a hurry to wake up and get to their workplaces, I was already finished and happily on the way home.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Mornings are for playing my flute and classes, afternoons are for more playing and classes, but nights are when I kick back and relax... and hopefully get some studying done.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Two favorite times: Dusk and dawn. That and any time I make 4:20.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

favourite: early morning after a good sleep

least favourite: early morning after not enough sleep


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

About 9.30pm when everyone has gone to bed and I get some time to myself to listen to music without someone saying "Muuuuuum".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Night time because that's when I can finally talk to MaestroViolinist.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Two favorite times: Dusk and dawn. That and any time I make 4:20.


This is *L'Heure Bleue* or *Blue Hour*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like 10 pm to 11 pm especially.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Night time because that's when I can finally talk to MaestroViolinist.


What can't you do it at the evening?
Do you have a big difference?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> What can't you do it at the evening?
> Do you have a big difference?


Well afternoon turns into evening which turns into night.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> This is *L'Heure Bleue*


Love it! Of course, everything sounds better in French.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> Love it! Of course, everything sounds better in French.


Everything sounds soooooo much better in German. *Die blaue Stunde*, for example.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Everything sounds soooooo much better in German. *Die blaue Stunde*, for example.


As they say, chacun à son goût.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Everything sounds soooooo much better in German. *Die blaue Stunde*, for example.


Not so keen on *German* HATED it when I was at school.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I feel so sorry for you. But then if I had been made to attend a German class at school, I would probably hate it too.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

German is overrated. French rules!.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Not so keen on *German* HATED it when I was at school.


I had to study french in school(just for 3months) and all i remember now is how to say that " My name is Jani, i live in Finland." and "what do you want". Je suis Jani, I habit i Fanland. Vu dezires?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Japanese>German>French


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Not so keen on *German* HATED it when I was at school.


German knocked, it found you unworthy.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Any time when the world is still and quiet is my favorite, preferably with some clouds if the sun brightens the sky, and without clouds if it doesn't. Especially that time of an afternoon/evening summer rainstorm, where the light reflecting off the ground colors the clouds, when the world seems so vivid.


----------



## idomeneo (Oct 2, 2012)

Midnight to 3AM is by far my favorite time of day and afternoons are the worst.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Late nights are not for me. From now on I am not going to try and stay up - but rather get up early. I have composed more in the last hour than 3 or 4 last night.

Early mornings and dusk are my favourite times of day.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Japanese>German>French


:lol: m***e I'll give you a clue it's French.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I think we should start a separate topic for that German/French/Japanese/whatever issue.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Depends on the year ... during Summer my favorite time is after sunset especially after a very hot/dry (105°f) day ... in Winter, the early afternoons when it's warm enough to open the windows at home and while driving about town.

Kh ♫


----------

